# Setting up an Aqualear perfectly...???



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Such a simple design, yet every time I look at my AC30, seems to me something is not right...

I'm getting too much water overflow straight back into the tank, most of the water seems to be just running on top of the media completely bypassing it. 
I haven't over stacked the media, I'm only using the sponge, thin layer of brilo pads biomax.

So my questions are:
How high are you supposed to stack the media and what is the water level within the filter?
Is the water supposed to just go through the holes in the middle or on top as well?
If you completely fill it with media, the water would be forced to go through it, no?

I've attached a pic that I got from the Hagen site and one of my filter:
Hagen (media stacked to the top):









Hagen(water level)









Mine: 


















I realize I'm being pedantic about it , just thought it was a good idea on getting valuable input before buying the big 110.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Ac's suck IMO. Don't get the 110. the emperor 400 is more reliable and durable again IMO. If the media is wet it's working. So much more filtration, ammonia and nitrite conversion is dependent on water movement period than the filter media. IE water flowing over, around and through rockwork etc. is biological filtration.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I disagree with the Emperor 400 being a far better filter. I have several of both---and have had both for years. Both are very reliable. Each filter has advantages and each has disadvantages.

Aquaclear filters are easier to customize, create more water movement in the tank & surface agitation, and can handle heavier loads mechanically---so they don't clog as quickly.

Emperor filters are more efficient biological filters, but do clog more quickly under very heavy loads. Under normal stocking/ feeding levels, clogging isn't an issue.

***Do you have to clean your AC filter media? If so, it's working. To get zero water bypass---you should look into canister or wet/dry filters. For a good job on a budget....either AC's or Emperors are very good for the money.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

mine overflows over the top of the media chamber








I was told it was normal, I prefer emperors and penguins too. The AC is on a 10gallon tank and the water stays perfectly clear, so I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys...
Hey Bulldogg7 your media is pretty much till the top and the water is flowing 'through' it rather than just going on top of it like mine, also part of the biomax seems to be above the water and dry??

Here's mine:



The sponge hasn't been that dirty, thats why I'm thinking water is just flowing back to the tank. Eventough the tank is pretty clear, but sometimes the matter just settles down to the substrate...


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks like your missing the basket that the sponge sits in (the gray thing in my pic). part "B"









My biomax is just sort of at the surface, the water is actually going over it, it's all nice and dirty lookin now. I took the pic when I first set it up and asked the same question. I was sure I had it set up wrong because of the bypassing water.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

I definitely have the plastic basket in there...I'll put some more pads in there to bring it to the top and see the results.
Doesn't seem to be that much interest in this I guess  :-?

Thanks for your help bulldogg...


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I will look at mine when I get home in a week but I think some of the water from the chamber "F" flows alongside the basket "B" and up from the bottom of "A". I know if i stir up a lot of sand in the tank it will collect in the bottom of "A" and that is what I assumed the flow path was.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

When I set mine up the way the above diagrams suggest... I found I had more bypass than I was comfortable with...

So I strated putting my sponge at the top...

In some I have the bio rings in the bottom.... oithers have filter fabric... while others have a second sponge...

But regardless of what I do with the bottom, I find far less bypass when I keep the block sponge on top


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Same here as Toby, I have my sponge on top as well and a mix of bio in the bottom or filter fabric.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

My sponge got clogged today, the basket raised about 2 inches out of the water, easy to clean it, but I've never had an Emperor's pads come out of the filter. Maybe I'll do the sponge on top thing.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

So basically doing the exact opposite of what AC says works  ...I'll give it a go.
Thanks guys


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an update...so I completely changed the setup: reversed the order like other people suggested and also added more brilo pads. Result is that there is absolutely no overflow, since the sponge is pushed up, the water flows through instead of bypassing (the flow is reduced of course).
Also, my filter is ALOT quieter than before... :thumb: :thumb:

Setup pics for comparison:



















There is a lot more media than the original AC setup so that'll be beneficial too...
:dancing:


----------



## Nezlar (Aug 4, 2009)

people use brilo pads instead of the black bag of charcoal or whatever that media is? my ac 70 has water that flows right out the smaller basket "F" in the pic above right where the syphon sits.

I wasn't sure if it should and if I turn the syphon to only partial flow it stops. Anyone know if thats a good or bad thing? It also flows nicely out where it should creating a decent current tho.

What about this brillo pad thing, is it better than the black bags you have to buy?

Another question is how often should I replace each of the three media?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Very cool NewbieChick!!! Let it run for a bit and let us know how you feel about itâ€¦

Nezlar -

People use all sorts of stuff as media...

Sponges, filter fabric, pillow stuffing, etc, etc... Just make sure there aren't any soaps or other harmful chemicals in whatever you use...

Charcoal is an option and it has it's advantages... and disadvantages... you can use the search function (scroll all the up and it's on the right next to your Mailbox) to search for threads on charcoal :thumb: I don't use it for the main reason it has to be changed often...

If your filter is overflowing at the intake tube then it's time to clean your filter... If that doesn't work then you have your media stuffed in oddly causing too much resistance...

If you adjust your intake to the reduced flow position and the flow stops... that is definitely a bad thing...

My favorite thing about the Aqua Clear filters is I never have to buy new media...

I rinse the sponge (theoretically) every week... but at least once a month...

The "Bio Rings" never have to be washed or replaced... just swish them around in tank water if/when they get icky...

The other media is optional... some kinds you can rinse and replace... others need to be replaced with new... I always favor anything that does not need to be replaced with new ones... I'd like to say I'm a fan of recycling, but I'm just cheap...

For starters I'd say thoroughly rinse your sponge... then stack your media similar to what people above have suggested (big sponge on top is key)...... from there start adjusting until your satisfied with the performance of your filter...

*Note: Keep in mind that there is 'Beneficial Bacteria' living in your filter. Removing too much "old media" at once may remove too much of this beneficial bacteria and cause more harm than good... always make filter alterations in steps a couple of days apart...


----------



## Nezlar (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Toby. What do you recommend as a replacement for the charcoal? Maybe thats in the charcoal threads? I'll look those up now. Today is water change day as well so I'll clean the filter for sure today too.


----------



## Nezlar (Aug 4, 2009)

ok so I did a water change today and cleaned out the filter. Put the media back in the manufacturers way just to see if some of the water would still come out through the smaller area where the intake tube is. Sure enough it did. So i pulled the media, reversed it with the sponge on top and now no water leaks back out through the intake tube area and it's running a little quiter. (not like it was really loud to begin with...plus the water level is a little higher than it was before the water change due to evaporation.)

All in all I have to say that AGAIN lots of sound advice from the people on this site. I haven't taken my carbon out and it's been in for at least 3 months now. I know it's supposed to be changed once a month or so but leaving it in there doesn't hurt anything right?


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

The activated carbon you have in the filter probably lost its use within the first week. You're better off putting another type of media that actually does provide some type of mechanical/bio filtration.

+1 on the sound advice from people on the forum  :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've heard conflicting comments from seemingly reliable sources about carbon... some suggest that once it is "full" it can leach the pollutants back into the tank. It makes more sense to me that once "full" it would simply stop collecting more, but fluctuations in temperature, PH, etc might alter it's "maximum capacity" thus allowing to leach a little back in as it's "maximum capacity" drops...

But I must admit I stopped keeping dibs on this debate many years ago and never did do much personal research on it as I've never felt carbon was a very important aspect of filtration. Simply put, I haven't used it in years and am very happy with my filtration...

It's hard to suggest what to replace it with. Every form of media has it's own 'benefit'. Charcoal is primarily meant for chemical filtration. There are man made chemical filtration medias, several of which are claimed to be far more efficient than charcoal and can be cleaned & reactivated much easier. I've never used them and have no personal experience in regards to the manufacturer claims, so I will simply suggest I've found many manufacturers like to exaggerate in the claims of their products, so do your homework before relying on what they say.

I wouldn't hesitate to use the bio media that comes with the filter when purchased, but I've never had any issues with a "lack of surface area" in any mature tank so I see no reason to stuff my filters with bio media.

There are any number of types of media that can be used for different degrees of mechanical filtration. Sponges are great for catching general waste, the smaller the holes in them the smaller the particles they catch... the smaller the particles they catch the faster they clog up.

Filter fabric of pillow/quilt stuffing makes an inexpensive mechanical filter media. I've recently read the suggestion that felt fabric makes good very fine media (meaning it traps very fine particles) which I plan to try very soon.

I think this is also a good place to point out that sponges, pillow/quilt stuffing and most other "mechanical" medias also have a quite large â€˜surface area' and are probably much better at supporting bacterial colonies than they are commonly given credit for.


----------

